# muskrats



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just found out that I have muskrats. I noticed that the bank was damaged in a couple of areas. A guy said that I have muskrats and I did not believe him. Yesterday, I saw two of them swimming. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

This is their mating season, they travel, thus, you will see them. Trapping is the best answer. Buy a few connibears, you will get them. 
John


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

bb gun


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

FYI-There's a season on furbearing animals (which muskrats are). If you contact your local DOW officer you can probably get a nuicance permit. Even in a pond on private property, if you get caught taking furbearing animals out of season, it will cost you. If you have a pond it's not a question of if you will get muskrats, but when.

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

chopper said:


> I just found out that I have muskrats. I noticed that the bank was damaged in a couple of areas. A guy said that I have muskrats and I did not believe him. Yesterday, I saw two of them swimming. How do I get rid of them?


YOU NEED TO KEEP THE CATTAILS FROM GROWING. THEY HELP ATTRACT THE RATS.
AS FAR AS THE RATS WATCH IN EARY MORNING OR LATE EVENING AND SHOOT THE BUGGERS. THEY WILL DO DAMAGE TO THE POND BY THEIR DIGGING.
SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT.
MOOSE


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I got some 110 traps. Have not got them out yet. Did see some swimming the other day. I had better check the laws first. Too poor to pay fine. I'll get em. Just like the movie caddy shack.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know for sure but I can not imagine that there ia a restriction for nuisance muskrats. There is a guy in the marketplace that has a $100 cure for rats, made by Marlin. Good luck they can destroy a pond and quick.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

i agree with toolman .wait till winter they have there gaurd hair more bucks in your pocket im not sure the going rate but seen 9.50 maybe 10.oo


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah...for the most part State and Federal Laws apply to all people, even on private property.

Tim


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

IMO;

"DON'T USE A BB rifle." you'll just make them suffer. Use a well aimed shot with a 22 or 17ca.. 

Cute little buggers, glad I don't have any & yes they do make a mess digging out their burrows & adding a lot of silt to the pond. 

My buddy has a retention pond on his property about 60' X 20' & found a pair 4/5 years ago. Well last year he had to take evasive control to get rid of them. Now he has to get rid of a whole lot of silt to get it back the way it was. 

JUST DO IT.

Nik


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Use the three S method.
Shoot (trap)
Shovel
Shut up


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I had them on my pond, they were tearing up the dam. I had to do numerous repairs when I bought the place. I had the neighbor kid set traps. Always have a 357 with bird shot while on the tractor all year... just in case...


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

reeldirty1 said:


> im not sure the going rate but seen 9.50 maybe 10.oo


Not this season. 2006/2007 season saw some $10 rats but not this year. The market got flooded with them and most of the auction houses were still sitting on fur at the beginning of this season. $3 was about the going price this past season. Chopper, contact your county game warden. He will issue you a permit. If you want to get rid of the rats quick get a few colony traps. You can catch multiple (I've caught as many as 6) rats in one night in one trap. The coni's will work but it may take longer to remove the rats if there are a bunch of them. Find their bank dens and set the trap in front of the entrance. Their runs, or trails are easy to distinguish as there will usually be a muddy trail of silt underwater leading to the den hole. If you aren't successful ask the GW for some names of trappers around you. You'd be suprised how many there are and they would probably be more than willing to get rid of them for you. Good luck


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

yea 30 years ago i traped hundreds , good money for a 12 year old . i new the market crashed and it wasent worth the time anymore .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

anyone ever eat the mukrats?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

110s and 1.5 dbl. coilsprings in their runs should take care of them. check with odnr for a permit first.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Chopper, sent you a PM.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

kill kill the muskrats, You can allways handle it like bill murray in caddyshack..


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

muskrats are very good to eat!!!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

just brown em, and bake............delicious!!


----------

